# Hello from Saskatchewan Canada



## mswsprr (May 8, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and am glad to have found it. Not many people know of my mouse-fascination so I tend to keep it to myself! Sadly. It's not usually well-received.
I currently have: some brown solids with dark eyes; brown and whites with dark eyes; white solids with dark eyes, black solids, black and white with a skunk-like white stripe on their heads, mostly black torso and spotty bums (a really neat coloration), and some Himalayan-like which I am trying to perfect (pink eyes). I would like them to have dark points but nice ivory bodies with no coloration (no brown smears..). They are a lovely mouse, gentle and prolific. They throw Himalayan-type babies, and greys which are also kind of pointed.. And I also have some champagne-Himalayan type, pink eyes. The sheen is magnificent.
The browns breed true, also the whites, and the skunk b/w's (mostly). Brown and whites usually breed true as well (by that I mean brown/white parents give brown/white babies). 
CURLIES: I have produced curly coated mice of all my colors. (well, they have produced!). I have a white mouse who looks like a cotton ball! because after grooming the curly becomes fuzzy. Also have some long-hairs (straight hair) of my brown, white, brown and white, black...
I found some good wheels, 'flying saucers' which have stood up to chewing, and everyone loves them.

Looking forward to reading all your posts!
Laura from Saskatchewan


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin! Sounds like Canada is always in need of more breeders, so I hope you're able to network with some.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome. I share your pain of balling up my mouse obsession inside, but here you don't have to 
Would love to see your mice pics.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

